# Ranitomeya imitator



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

I know, I know, not a beginner frog. I want a frog that will utilize the climbing space in my tank, I know that D. leucomelas would do this well. So what is my problem? I am in love with imitators. I have never kept pdf, in fact my only reptile experience is a ball python. So I guess my question would be, would I be completely foolish to try to keep imitators as a first time frog? my viv (which I am in the middle of building) is about 90 gallons (I know start small, rule #1 broken). I am including a waterfall, with a small stream. I like the D. auratus, and D. azureus, but have heard they don't climb much at all. I guess I am in a conflict with what the recommended frog for a beginner is and what I really want. What I don't want is to get a pair of imitators and then have them die because I am inexperienced in the hobby. So I guess I am asking your opionion. Do I research the heck out of imitators and get what I really want, or get D. leucomelas, which I don't absolutely love? I can't get another vivarium- my husband has already warned me that 1 is my limit.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

kwnbee said:


> in fact my only reptile experience is a ball python.


Sorry, you pushed my button there. Frogs are not reptiles. Not even close. You have more in common with a reptile, arguably, than a frog does.



kwnbee said:


> Do I research the heck out of imitators and get what I really want, or get D. leucomelas, which I don't absolutely love? I can't get another vivarium- my husband has already warned me that 1 is my limit.


I would say research except that it sounds to me like you really need to get a feel for how these frogs behave in person. Sure imitators are stunning, but you won't be able to walk over to the terrarium and see them whenever you want. The other frogs you mentioned are much more consistently bold, and far larger. You've no idea how small thumbnails are until you see one in person.

On top of that, the number 1 response from people, even frog people, when they see thumbnails for the first time is "wow, that's so tiny".


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I was blown away by how small the imitators were when I got them. I knew they were small but pictures did them no justice in color and size.

Imitators are monogomous so they will do best in pairs. A 90 gallon is just huge, especially if you want to see them everytime you look in the tank. Just start with something smaller like a 29 gallon. Its smaller but big enough that you can put more than just a pair of frogs in there. If your set on the 90, get some bicolors or terribilis.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

alex111683 said:


> I was blown away by how small the imitators were when I got them. I knew they were small but pictures did them no justice in color and size.
> 
> Imitators are monogomous so they will do best in pairs. A 90 gallon is just huge, especially if you want to see them everytime you look in the tank. Just start with something smaller like a 29 gallon. Its smaller but big enough that you can put more than just a pair of frogs in there. If your set on the 90, get some bicolors or terribilis.


She already mentioned that she is in the process of building the 90 already, and can only make the one.. So another 29 won't work. As far as the frogs, imitators are nice, but they hide, A LOT. If you don't mind not seeing them a lot, then they should be good for you. They are good beginner thumbs. But if you want to see them out a lot you want to go wtb bigger frogs. Tincs are good frogs, but are usually good only in pairs. Good large group frogs would be teribilis, or maybe galacts to.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I, for one, am not against saying you can do imitators for a first frog *as long as plenty of research is done first.* You also have to be prepared for how shy they can be. But I also have to say, a 90 gallon viv is just huge for a pair of thumbs! I think you would be lucky to catch a glimpse of one , once every week or two.
So my vote is for Luecs.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Chris, the frogs vary in personalities. My varaderos are so bold, I see one every time I look. I would recomend, Anthonyi, Vents, imis, varabilis, and some others.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah but I'm pretty sure my tincs are much more bold... And when thinking of a 90 gallon tank, think which would be easier to spot.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Totally agree with you, larger frogs will defanitly be more visable.


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of the feedback, and sorry about the reptile comment . I guess What I was thinking is that frogs are closer to reptiles than my shih tzu, but you're right- not reptiles. I think you have talked me out of the imitator. I would like to see them more than once a week, and it is a large viv. I couldn't pass up a free 90 gallon though. I'll definitely take a look at the frogs suggested.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am relatively new to the hobby, and I started with thumbnail pdf's. They are tiny, and a pair would get lost in a 90 gallon viv, but you might consider another approach with your spouse. See if you might get a simple Zoo-Med 18 X 18 X 18, planted sparsely, but with still a lot of leaf litter and hiding places. I have a pair of R. imitator 'Alex Sens,' and they are anything but shy.The male is bold and out all the time, and since they are a pair they hang together on the side of the container frequently. More importantly, Imi's have fun personalities, and are great to watch. I just transferred my group of (3) Imi 'Varadero's' into a Zoo-Med 18 X 18 x 24, and the Alpha Male is out all the time, and when I talk to him he seems to respond, and often hops in my direction. Maybe I'm delusional, but it is sure fun to watch. Go with your dream, and just start your Imi's off in a smaller tank, and keep the planting down so you can see them. And when you feel confident, try a larger group of Imi's in your 90-gallon Viv. I know of several thumbnail breeders that keep groups (~5) of Imi's in Viv's, and I know some may disagree, but it seems to work. Good luck!

Mike in Texas


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello,

I am from France,so sorry for my bad english.
I have more than twenty species of dartfrogs and my imitators are not shy!!!
There are the frogs I see the most!!!
I keep five in a 45cmx45cmx45cm exoterra and there's no problem for them.
They are always visible and don't fight each other.
I have to say that even when they reproduce they do it at five in the same film canister.
But your experience may vary.

Best regards.

Nicolas.


----------



## BddG (Aug 10, 2010)

I am very new to the hobby as well and I started out with leucomelas and he is out everytime I look in there and he spends about 75 percent of his day time climbing on the background and such. But this could be different for each different frog.


----------



## Linder (Sep 25, 2009)

My Leuks are my favorite of all my frogs. Climbing all over the background and will come to the front of the viv when they see me.


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

So After looking at the suggestions I think I like cobalts. I do have one follow up question. Someone suggested vents. Is that ranitomeya ventrimaculata? And if so are they larger than imitator or more bold? I can't find much in the way of behavior or size for these guys. Or maybe I'm looking at the wrong species altogether? Thanks again.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

kwnbee said:


> So After looking at the suggestions I think I like cobalts. I do have one follow up question. Someone suggested vents. Is that ranitomeya ventrimaculata? And if so are they larger than imitator or more bold? I can't find much in the way of behavior or size for these guys. Or maybe I'm looking at the wrong species altogether? Thanks again.


Yes, a vent is ranitomeya ventrimaculata. They have the advantage of being a good frog to do in groups. You could put a group of four or five in there, with some broms, and they would breed for you. In a couple years, you could have a pretty sizable group going on in a huge viv like that.
Disadvantage is that many vents are VERY shy! I did find the Todd Kelly line of Red Amazonicus (this is a red vent), to be very bold when I worked with them. They are NOT really any bigger than an imitator. Read this.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13016-dendrobates-ventrimaculatus-intermediate.html


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks that care sheet helped a lot. I have some time to think about it. So I'll probably do just that.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

have you considered splitting the 90 into multiple smaller verts?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

If you want a big viv, with small frogs, then seriously consider going for some nice vents instead. They are far more communal, a large group will absolutely love a big space like that! They are also considered to be one of the easiest thumbnails species to get into thumbnails with, and most (I have Borja Ridge and Rio Napa (possibly wrongly named Rio Napo) are very bold and breed readily. I absolutely love my vents.

Like any dart frog though, you need to be very thorough with your research and preparation. Preperation is the key to success, especially practicing culturing their food.

Ade


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We have two seperate 55 gallon heavily planted tanks with 8-10 imi in it and they are CONSTANTLY out calling and breeding. Next to our Azureus and Cobalts these are our boldest frogs. These were some of our first frogs and they are doing really well. 

Our blue vents are rarely seen during the day, even when tanks are completely clean . I've mostly seen them out going back to their broms at night, right before bedtime. 

Now that I've not helped in your decision at all, keep doing all the research you can and decide if you feel you can handle the routine of ANY of these frogs. Naturally there are some species that are more difficult than others, but if you're taking the time to learn about the care of a frog, make it the one you love. There's going to be a learning curve with anything you get. Try to minimize the cost of those. 

Since I haven't seen anyone warn you yet...once you buy you first frog, you will not own just one species of frog . Now you've been warned.

Happy Frogging


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Blocker Institute said:


> We have two seperate 55 gallon heavily planted tanks with 8-10 imi in it and they are CONSTANTLY out calling and breeding. Next to our Azureus and Cobalts these are our boldest frogs. These were some of our first frogs and they are doing really well.
> 
> Our blue vents are rarely seen during the day, even when tanks are completely clean . I've mostly seen them out going back to their broms at night, right before bedtime.
> 
> ...


As you can see, there are varying experiences with Imis being more out than not depending on the frogger. Personally my Imis are out a lot too, but I think I attribute that to having a really nice tank setup with misting nozzles and heavy plant growth. 

Will


----------

